# Aide ircem informatique



## nounouflo (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de voir sur le site de l’Ircem qu’on pouvait demander une aide pour achat matériel informatique. Bien évidemment lié aux conditions de ressources.
Savez vous quel est le montant de cette aide? Quelqu´un d’entre vous en a t’il fait la demande?
Bonne journée et bonnes  fêtes  de fin d’année


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

J ai jamais fait cette demande , vous pouvez les appeler pour avoir plus de renseignements

En ce moment c est long pour avoir les aides j ai une demande en cours depuis le 30 octobre et toujours pas traiter


----------



## nounouflo (22 Décembre 2022)

C’est toujours difficile d´obtenir un conseiller au téléphone.
Par le forum, j’aime obtenir vos avis.
Je vais tenter de faire une demande et je vous ferai un retour si j’ai une réponse


----------



## Ariv42 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
J'ai fais une demande le 22 septembre pour l'aide à l'informatique, aide a l'équipement et les chèques vacances 
J'ai eu 300 euros de chèques vacances 
Pour les 2 autres c'est en cours de traitement 
Il faut être patient et demander TOUT ce que vous pouvez 
Bonnes fêtes


----------



## nounouflo (22 Décembre 2022)

J’ai eu les chèques vacances été 2021 donc j’attends été 2023 pour refaire une demande car il me semble que cest accordé tous les 2 ans .
j’avais eu droit au chèque culture je ne sais pas si c’est encore en place


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Décembre 2022)

Oui les chèques culture son toujours en place 

Chèques vacances et cultures on peu faire une demande tous les 2 ans


----------



## AMANDIN1 (22 Décembre 2022)

bonsoir, moi je ne vois plus les chèques cultures sur le site


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Décembre 2022)

Ils y étaient encore en octobre , peu être les on t'il enlever car le budget pour l année est épuisé


----------



## hassina (23 Décembre 2022)

comment faire pour demander les chèques vacances svp ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

Faut aller sur le site de l ircem dans l onglet action sociale


----------



## Hermione1234 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes! 
Je fais une demande de chèques vacances tous les 2 ans et j'avais fait la demande pour l'aide à l'accès à l'informatique il y a 6 ans, j'avais été très agreablement surprise de recevoir un pc portable! J'ai une collègue qui a fait la même demande et qui a reçu 200 euros de chèque Cadhoc. Le traitement est très long mais ça vaut franchement le coup!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Décembre 2022)

Waou super hermione
Pour les chèques vacances et cultures je trouve que les demandes sont plutôt vite traiter 

Pour les autres aides c est long j en ai une en cours depuis le 30 octobre aide au renouvellement matériel


----------



## Mapoule (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai fait la demande cet été, j'ai reçu les chèques kadoc pour l'informatique il y a 15j de 500e
Par rapport à ce que certaines on eu ( moins), je me dis que mon salaire c'est de la merde lol par contre je ne pouvais faire qu'une seule demande, soit informatique soit chèque vacances ( au revoir les vacances, ça changera pas grand chose par rapport à d'habitude....)


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Décembre 2022)

Ben tant mieux pour vous les filles moi trop tard fait la demande il y a un an pas eu droit car l'IRCEM prend les revenus des conjoints alors je me demande comment c'est déterminé ??? mais maintenant que c'est connu il ne faut pas hésité à en faire la demande ...


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Décembre 2022)

J'ai pu enfin faire mon compte sur l'IRCEM, et j'ai été complètement impressionnée de toutes les aides qu'ils proposent (on peut en demander que 3 en même temps par contre). Je n'ai pas vu les chèques culture. Pour l'aide à l'informatique, ça peut être intéressant car j'ai vu que c'était en chèque cadhoc donc peut être pas besoin de facture ? Je ne sais pas. J'ai fait une demande pour le sport de mon enfant, chèques vacances et aide à l'achat de matériel. J'espère surtout avoir l'aide pour le matériel, car achat d'une poussette à 500 €.


----------



## fanny35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait une demande pour les activités de mes enfants et chèques vacances cette année.
J'ai eu 300 EUR de chèques vacances et 800 euros pour les activités de mes enfants.
Je n'ai pas vu les chèques culture, mais ils proposent pas mal d'aides .


----------

